# RESOLVED: Checkered Giant and Mini Rex buddies need new home



## renaelock (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there anyone looking for a pair of bunnies with great potential of being house rabbits? They are litter box trained and neutered. Polo is the checkered giant. He's guessed to be 5 years old and he is a dominant bunny. Potter is the mini rex who is around 2 years old and is submissive. The boys have been together for over a year. Please PM me if you are interested in adopting them. Both bunnies have been exposed to dogs and cats. Polo is boss of everyone and Potter moves if they get too close. Both bunnies are black and white.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2011)

Can we get a location? I'll put it in the title. 


sas


----------



## renaelock (Sep 16, 2011)

Fremont, MI


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2011)

ray:


----------



## renaelock (Oct 6, 2011)

These buns are still looking for homes. If anyone located near fremont, mi is interested please email me. Price is negotiable I want them to find a home that will care for them and let them out to binky!

below is an online ad so you can see pictures and read more about them.

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1837640.html


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG thye are beautiful bunnies. Can I ask why you are rehoming them.

You have a lovey set for them.

Susan


----------



## renaelock (Oct 7, 2011)

I am rehoming them because I don't have time/(more)space/funds for them anymore. It upsets me that they don't get out to binky and enjoy themselves. I know they would be happier with another family that interacts with them and lets them out of the cage to socialize.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 7, 2011)

ray: They are adorable--good luck.


----------



## renaelock (Nov 20, 2011)

I found a new home for my bunnies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 20, 2011)

:clapping:


----------

